# Looking for a wireless electricity monitor



## RMCF (25 Mar 2012)

Could someone recommend me a wireless electricity monitor?

I have seen quite a few cheapish ones in the UK, but not sure if they work ok in Ireland.


----------



## lowCO2design (25 Mar 2012)

this is similar to the one I have
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wireless-El...NR84/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332706214&sr=8-1

and yes the 'cheapish ones in the UK' will work in Ireland


----------



## RMCF (25 Mar 2012)

Cheers, might invest in one of those then.


----------



## meadow (28 Mar 2012)

I've bought the owl monitor as well from Amazon (not the one with USB connection though), this one .

It worked fine for me, just clip the transmitter onto the live mains wire going into your fuse box and put the receiver in the kitchen. It then updates the receiver every 20 seconds or so with the total number of watts being used.


It was very quick to get up and running despite a fairly vague user guide.

The only change I made was to configure it to display € instead of £ and entered the cost per kw/hr for Ireland instead of the UK.

Overall very happy with it and would recommend, I think you can also buy Owl monitors in Woodies and Homebase as well.


----------



## Wexfordman (23 May 2012)

I use a currentcost meter which has an option to plug into your router so you can record and monitor your usage online!


----------



## tallpaul (24 May 2012)

Tesco were selling an Owl electricity monitor cheaply about a month ago. Marked on the shelf at €60 but were scanning at €15. Might be worth checking to see if your local one has any left.


----------



## tosullivan (4 Jul 2012)

I got a free one from Airtricity


----------

